# blinds



## duckman53821 (Jan 12, 2003)

what do ya all recommend on layout blinds. i have been wanting to buy one for sometime but never had any use for them until i really got into goose hunting. i'm looking at the gooseview destroyer. that is my top choice right now. any comments on this blind? other blinds you might recommend?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I did some research on this and decided to get an X-Lander,because of it being portable.I can get it in a 6 ft pickup bed.The regular ones don't fit.I can also use it in the spring if I have to walk out into afield that is muddy.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I really don't think that there's a blind on the market right now that has EVERYTHING, but there's a lot of good one's with a lot of good features.

The Destroyer is a good blind. It has a lot of nice features that no other blind has(hauled out on a sled, can haul decoys, dog door built in, walls fold to the ground for less chance of bending or breaking, etc.).

Nodak Outdoors will be selling the Destroyer and a lot of other blinds and accessories in the next month.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I personally like my Finisher for the same reasons that Ken likes his X-Lander. I happened to buy my blind before there was an X-Lander. One of the big things that I like about the Finisher over the X-Lander is the fact that the Finisher has door frames, where the X-Lander only has two pieces of fabric that act as doors. I feel like there is a little more room with the doors.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I really like my Finisher. its lower profile looks great when covered in corn stubble. the best thing is that it doesnt take a truck to haul it, you can fold them up and fit them in the trunk of Ford Focus. If you get one make sure you mud it up reeeeeel goood! takes the shine and glisten right out of it.

Keep it reel
madison


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Madison makes a good point about mudding your blind. I took a 5 gallon bucket filled with half water and half dirt, then just used a broom to rub it into the fabric. At this point the blind will looked completely black. Let the blind sit out in the sun for a day so the mud dries. That allows for the maximum amount of mud to be absorbed by the fabric. Then I took the mud off with a garden hose. It took the shine right out of the blind.


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

Get a Xlander. :rock:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I own both an Eliminator Pro and an X-Landr and have hunted out of the Avery's. The Eliminator Pro is the most comfortable that I have been in. It is somewhat of a pain to take down and set up if you can't leave it extended in transport (can barely get it in the back of my Tahoe extended and then not much room for anything else. I would think it would fit in a full size pickup bed while still extended). It is a little faster/easier to set up if you drill out the screw holes and replace them with D-ring pins.

I bought an X-Landr this year--not quite as comfortable as the Eliminator but it folds up smaller and folds up/sets up very easy. Lower profile too. One complaint about the X-landr is that the stubble straps are not elastic. You go to all the trouble of stuffing the straps with corn leaves, etc and then the first time you fling open the lid, half of it blows away. I complained to the company but it is made in Wisconsin so I doubt they will figure it out. :lol:

My brother has two of the Avery blinds (can't remember which models). They both fold up small and fairly easily but I did not think they were very comfortable. I think that the Eliminator has the highest profile of the 4 I have used.

Prices seem to be coming down so shop around. I got the X-Landr for $225. Believe you can get the Eliminator on sale for $300. Used to be the only difference between the basic Eliminator and the Pro-model was flagging holes on the side and a cheap "shell bag". If so, not worth the extra money IMO. If you buy a used one, make sure all the tubes are straight.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I own an eliminator and have had a chance to hunt out of a lot of other blinds as well. Each one has had some features I liked and disliked. What's nice is that there are so many different models available that you're able to pick one that suits your hunting needs best. I still like the eliminator best overall but if you have to walk your equipment into the field or don't own a full size truck it's probably not the one for you. The finisher is nice and folds down compact...just make sure you have the headrest otherwise you'll be SOL!!! I found that one out the hard way this late season.


----------



## duckman53821 (Jan 12, 2003)

I've got confidence in those WI boys that they will figure it out (lol). Hopefully. Anyway, I like the destroyer because it caan be used as a sled to haul out my decoys and it will also conceal my dog. I also do more hunting by myself than I do with friends because my schedule is very flexable. 99% of the time when the weather is nasty you'll find me in the duck blind popin puddlers and divers on the old miss or backwaters of the wisconsin. :sniper: :strapped:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Forgot to add that I know a couple guys who get their dogs in their Eliminators with them. Helps to warm up the blind but I would think it has to be hard on the dog's ears, being that close to the muzzle.


----------



## duckman53821 (Jan 12, 2003)

I don't think the muzzle blast would bother the dog too much as long as they stay laying down and the birds arn't almost touching the ground. If they are almost touching the ground then it may bother them. It is something to think about though. I'll have to find out this fall. If my dog jumps or takes off when I shoot then it might not be such a good idea to have her in my blind. I know one thing. I can't go hunting without taking one of my dogs with me. Nothing like a good retriever working after you make a nice shot. I wish my camera wouldn't have gotten wet in North Dakota last fall, I would really love to have the picture of my chocolate female retrieving her first goose. It was a blue. She'll be 2 yrs. old in march and she is doing awsome. I can't wait for next fall. Sorry i got a little off the subject.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

The Eliminator Pro-Guide model does have the flagging flaps and shell bag as was suggested, but the biggest difference is the head rest has about a 2"-3" drop which allows you to sit down further in your blind to create more shoulder room. I've used both the Eliminator and the Eliminator Pro-Guide and the added room created by the drop is very nice and you won't have a problem with your shoulders springing your doors open.


----------

